

Docked.com, an instant web presence for apps - Cantdog
http://www.docked.com

======
Cantdog
Hey all,

One of the founders of Docked here.

We're building a hosted platform to help apps manage their web presence. To
start we're including beautiful landing pages with a built in CMS, marketing
campaign support (so you can track how users find your app through the web)
and a unified dashboard that unifies your web funnel with all your app store
data. Later, we'll support fully custom designs, but we'll still take care of
the analytics, hosting, internationalization and more.

We're launching early this fall, and would love to hear from you if you're
building/have built an app. How can we help?

There's also some goodies if you subscribe :)

Thanks,

Charlie

------
RandallBrown
This is what App.net was originally doing before they pivoted to a status
update service.

Their sites are still live for apps created before the pivot.
[http://app.net/toto](http://app.net/toto)

It provided lots of the stuff it looks like you're planning on doing. I'm
excited to get something like this back. I loved App.net and was sad to here
they were killing the original idea.

~~~
Cantdog
Thanks Randall,

I didn't know app.net's old sites were still up - thanks for the link.

We are planning on providing many of the same features. Our sites will look a
little better though :)

------
monkey_slap
Really curious about this. Building landing pages and such is the biggest pain
the ass for me when I just want to build a fun app (usually a side project)
and launch it. I hate the idea of every site looking the same, so I really
hope you include a healthy amount of customization. It would be amazing to
have a customizable page that I can deploy in less than an hour. My latest
project involves customers that are absolutely _not_ in the tech world, so a
page that everyone else has isn't even a bad thing because they wont notice.

Two other things I'm very curious about: pricing and domain names. Any hints
or insight to pricing models? And will my apps have their own domain name or a
subdomain like myapp.docked.com?

I'm looking forward to this, if you're looking for some testers or just
feedback get at me on Twitter @_ryannystrom.

~~~
Cantdog
Hey,

Thanks for the feedback.

We're definitely working on giving as much control as possible with the CMS,
we'll definitely reach out closer to launch and get your thoughts on whether
it's enough.

Re Pricing and Domains: custom domains will be supported, you you can either
use a subdomain or use your own custom domain. As for pricing, it will likely
be based on page views (or some other measure of size). We're thinking of
starting near $20.00 and ranging up to $100 a month.

Does that sound reasonable?

~~~
monkey_slap
Is that $20/mo per app? I'm assuming if you had your own domain Docker will
not be covering the DNS registry and such, effectively making it $30/mo to
host a low-traffic app landing page. Honestly, I'm not sure that I would pay
that much for my small apps (seeing as these are hobbies).

If it's $20/mo for, say, 5 apps, I'd be much more inclined.

Have you considered anything like a landing page builder that you can host
yourself? Just a thought.

Take this all as conjecture. I hope you guys really make a sound product
because this has been a serious frustration and pain point for me.

edit: Another feature that would be nice: quotes and links to reviews so you
can show off any press or praise that the app has gotten.

~~~
Cantdog
Hey,

We'll definitely support multiple apps per 'publisher', I could see charging
20$/month for 5 apps, if they're all small enough - thanks for the thought.

A Custom domain should only cost ~10/year, so it shouldn't add that much
overhead?

And finally, yes, we're planning on supporting quotes and reviews, thanks for
asking!

~~~
monkey_slap
Carry on! Really excited for your launch and/or beta.

